# DINNER WITH FUENTES in Key West



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Now here is a dinner I would like to go to. I have been to the restaurant on Sunset Key. Sunset Key is a private island off of Key West only accessable by boat. There are no cars allowed on the island. The restaurant is very first rate, with table right on the sand and you get a great view of the Sunset.

DINNER WITH FUENTES in Key West


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

That will be some good eating:dr


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

that would be a great experience.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Now here is a dinner I would like to go to. I have been to the restaurant on Sunset Key. Sunset Key is a private island off of Key West only accessable by boat. There are no cars allowed on the island. The restaurant is very first rate, with table right on the sand and you get a great view of the Sunset.
> 
> DINNER WITH FUENTES in Key West


very nice island


----------

